
A Topographic Map of the Moon - sohkamyung
http://tabletopwhale.com/2019/08/19/a-topographic-map-of-the-moon.html
======
kec
Taking it a step further
[https://trek.nasa.gov/moon/](https://trek.nasa.gov/moon/) allows you to fly
around google earth style as well as download topographic data as stl for
printing.

~~~
scanny
You might already know this, but Google Earth (desktop not web) actually has a
'space' mode where you can choose planets to fly around as well (Moon, Mars,
Earth, and Sky.. sky is just the removal of the earth and highlighting of
constellations)

~~~
mkl
Stellarium [1] is pretty amazing for looking at stars and planets, and their
motion.

[1] [https://stellarium.org/](https://stellarium.org/)

------
gchokov
Also, check the other work of the author. Amazing visualizations, I can watch
those for hours.

Thanks for sharing.

------
emmelaich
Beautiful

